# Today on RO



## Elf Mommy (Jul 26, 2008)

[align=center]



[align=center]




[/align]


[align=center]Happy Birthday to *Cerina*, [/b]one of our members from Northern Ireland who joined this past February. [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Happy Birthday to Sarah (*Flemish_breederrz*[/b])![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Jo and Foo Foo (*aeyla64*[/b]) have joined the forum! Head over to give a warm welcome and see this stunning bun![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Kristie (*MuttBunny*) also joined the message board today. Go see these mini-cuties, Tank and Ranger![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Laura (*MyBabyBunnies*) lost Reese Friday. She passed away during surgery. Please go share your condolences. [/align]


[align=center]



[/b][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Becca* is concerned about Dippy going tomorrow to mate. [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*RattieMattiesRattery* is going to be getting some rabbits in the house again and is looking for some cage advice! [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*birdlover *is a new rabbit adopter and would like to know if Robert Shredderâs behavior is normal[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Fran is setting up some links. Do you know of any other wonderful rabbit websites she can add to the list besides our very own Rabbits Only?[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]*ThatsmySimi *shared some adorable Moo the kitty photos with her bunnies[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Rabbits and Bees* has some questions about sexing rabbits.[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]*gshaffner* [/b]has an absolutely adorable bun with a dewlap. Problem is, the rabbit is male. Tune in to the suggestions and go look at this cutie![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Our new member, aeyla64 [/b]has started a great discussion on food in the nutrition and behavior section. She is trying to do all the right things for her new bunny family member. Come join the discussion! [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*lula*[/b] another one of our new members, is asking about her bunny who is young and starting to bite. Please go give her some advice about the adolescent moods our buns go through! [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]These blogs have NEW INFORMATION!!![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Cherylâs Wonderful Bunniesâ¦go bug her to share those videos she says sheâs been taking!!! We want to see those cuties!!![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Wabbitdadâs Wabbit Herd 2008â¦Dave gave us a 4-H update, but I definitely think some photos should be added here[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Kawaii conejoâ¦*Mummel* paid a visit to give us an update on her bunless home at the moment. Please visit to let her know how much we appreciate her being here, even if she doesnât have a rabbit family member at the moment![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]The Bedroom Gangâ¦*pla725* gave us a short Marti update! [/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]The Bunnies of Boâs House~Bo, Clover and Tony~Combinedâ¦we have been PROMISED new photos! Go chime in to demand them! (I need Tony photos!!! Elf is pining away!!!)[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]These blogs have NEW PHOTOS!!![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Bunny Bonanza Blogâ¦*CrazyMike40* shared some incredibly sweet Luna photos![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]The Degerfield Bunniesâ¦You HAVE to go see the incredible photos of Nigel! I just canât get over the binky shots! This is one gorgeous bun! [/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]The Days of Bun Bun & Slaveâ¦*Xila* got her Kodak to work!!! We have new Prince photos to ogle over! BunnyNapper Alert!!![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]The Nethie Boysâ¦Peg shared some of her binky videos on the blog. A discussion about whether Billy is actually a reincarnated acrobat karate expert is underway![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]Flynn, the little red bunnyâ¦*Jess_sully* posted another brilliant photo of Flynn. His coloring is just gorgeous![/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]

[/align]


[align=center]*Mississippi* wants to know if we have any bunnies out there from Washington State?[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Rbaker_86[/b] wants to know if anyone out there is a sushi lover? I know I am! [/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]Randy Pausch passed away Friday Morning. If youâve been inspired by him, please come share in this remembrance conversation.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center][/align]


[align=center]What are YOUR favorite television shows? Share them here![/align]


[align=center]



[/align]


[align=center]*Jess_sully* started a Sony Cybershot conversation. Do you have any input on this camera?[/align]

[align=center]



[/align]

[align=center]*Dublinperky* is considering getting a cat from a pet store. Sheâs looking for some input.[/align]


[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
[align=center]I could NOT resist posting this face!!!![/align]


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry it's so late today! I tried to post it between 1 and 2 am and I couldn't get the site up.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 26, 2008)

I only know who the mystery bunny is because I just checked out the Degerfield blog for the first time tonight..

OMG.. I am a new fan...Nigel.. Daisy... gawd... the pics...



Watch me be wrong and it's one of the Nethie boys..lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 26, 2008)

You're right, it's Nigel. He is soooo cute!


----------

